# Mtu Setup



## LogX (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi all, how can I set MTU value to 1492 on MacOS 9 ? thanks !


----------



## AurikRain (Nov 29, 2001)

Hey

You can used a 3rd party software pack to change your MTU packet sized.   Check out IP Net Tuner made by Sustainable Softworks (www.sustworks.com)

Software info (and free trial download) can be found at:  http://www.sustworks.com/site/prod_ottuner.html


Have fun!


----------

